# ο Τύπος, the Press



## nickel (Apr 8, 2017)

Πληροφορήθηκα από προχτεσινό άρθρο του Π. Μανδραβέλη μια απόφαση του Άρειου Πάγου και τους προβληματισμούς που δημιουργεί σχετικά με το σημασιολογικό εύρος του Τύπου. Δεν ξέρω τι να πω για το νομικό θέμα — το θεωρώ αρκετά περίπλοκο ώστε να απαιτεί μια εκσυγχρονισμένη αναθεώρηση, δεδομένου ότι το «αποτύπωμα» κάθε μέσου έχει διαφορετική απήχηση και διάρκεια. 

Ιδού λίγο υλικό για προβληματισμό:
*
Πάσχος Μανδραβέλης, «Προστασία του ηλεκτρονικού Τύπου»,* Καθημερινή 5/4/2017 http://www.kathimerini.gr/903908/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/prostasia-toy-hlektronikoy-typoy
*Πότε παραγράφεται η συκοφαντική δυσφήμηση μέσω διαδικτύου;* (ΑΠ Ποιν. 192/2017) https://www.lawspot.gr/nomika-nea/p...ki-dysfimisi-meso-diadiktyoy-ap-poin-192-2017
*Η πλήρης απόφαση του ΑΠ* http://www.areiospagos.gr/nomologia...info=%D0%CF%C9%CD%C9%CA%C5%D3%20-%20%20%D3%D4
*Μέσα ενημέρωσης* https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Μέσα_ενημέρωσης
*Mass media* https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mass_media

Πώς ορίζουν τον Τύπο τα λεξικά;

Στο ΛΝΕΓ:
12. (περιληπτ.) *Τύπος *(ο) το σύνολο των εφημερίδων και των περιοδικών, καθώς και το σύνολο των ανθρώπων που εργάζονται σε αυτά. 
Στις φράσεις: _ηλεκτρονικός Τύπος_ (ραδιόφωνο – τηλεόραση)

Στο ΧΛΝΓ:
*Τύπος* (ο): τα έντυπα κυρ. Μέσα Ενημέρωσης και οι εργαζόμενοι σε αυτά.
*ηλεκτρονικός Τύπος: *τα ραδιοτηλεοπτικά και ψηφιακά μέσα ενημέρωσης σε αντιδιαστολή με τον έντυπο Τύπο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 8, 2017)

nickel said:


> Στο ΧΛΝΓ:
> *ηλεκτρονικός Τύπος: *τα ραδιοτηλεοπτικά και ψηφιακά μέσα ενημέρωσης σε αντιδιαστολή με τον έντυπο Τύπο.



Έντυπος τύπος. Καλό! #not


----------



## nickel (Apr 8, 2017)

Καθιερωμένα ωστόσο, ο «έντυπος Τύπος» και τα (λιγότερο προκλητικά) «έντυπα Μέσα» (print media).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 8, 2017)

Ναι, και η αστυνομία πόλεων καθιερωμένη είναι... :)


----------

